# Games for Windows Live vor dem Aus: Was geschieht mit den PC-Spielen?



## MaxFalkenstern (20. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Games for Windows Live vor dem Aus: Was geschieht mit den PC-Spielen?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Games for Windows Live vor dem Aus: Was geschieht mit den PC-Spielen?


----------



## Exar-K (20. Januar 2014)

Ich vermisse Bulletstorm und Age of Empires 3 in dieser Liste.


----------



## belakor602 (20. Januar 2014)

Genauso wie Dark Souls.


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2014)

BlazBlue fehlt finde ich auch noch


----------



## golani79 (20. Januar 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich vermisse Bulletstorm und Age of Empires 3 in dieser Liste.


 
Laut joystiq.com steht eine Antwort bzgl. Bulletstorm von EA noch aus.

Hier habt ihr die komplette Liste - in Farbe und bunt 
Games for Windows Live is dying, we check the life support of games | Joystiq

Wär eigentlich auch im Artikel der Link - ich versteh nur nicht, wieso nicht alle Spiele in die Liste aufgenommen wurden.
GfWL bei Dark Souls soll auch entfernt werden - gibt aber noch keine konkreten Pläne.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (20. Januar 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich vermisse Bulletstorm und Age of Empires 3 in dieser Liste.


 
Bulletstorm kommt zu "Antwort ausstehend". Füge ich gleich hinzu.


----------



## miccellomann (20. Januar 2014)

Kann mir kaum vorstellen das GTA 4 nicht entkoppelt wird. Das hat ja immer noch eine breite Nutzerbasis. Das muss ja nutzbar bleiben, das Game. Gleiches gilt auch für Dirt 2.

Positiv aber, das Dir 3 entkoppelt wird. Ich hoffe Codemasters gliedert es danns ins Racenet ein.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Januar 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Age of Empires 3 in dieser Liste.


 
Das Spiel hat keine GfWL Bindung.
Auf der Packung steht lediglich "Games for Windows", ein Label das zahlreiche Spiele getragen haben, aber nichts über die Anbindung an den Live-Dienst aussagt.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (20. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Laut joystiq.com steht eine Antwort bzgl. Bulletstorm von EA noch aus.
> 
> Hier habt ihr die komplette Liste - in Farbe und bunt
> Games for Windows Live is dying, we check the life support of games | Joystiq
> ...


 
Link zur Joystiq-Originalmeldung ist ja im Artikel - und Dark Souls war in der Liste. Mir ist nur Bulletstorm entgangen.


----------



## Exar-K (20. Januar 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat keine GfWL Bindung.
> Auf der Packung steht lediglich "Games for Windows", ein Label das zahlreiche Spiele getragen haben, aber nichts über die Anbindung an den Live-Dienst aussagt.


 Ich habe es damals direkt bei GfWL gekauft, da es nur 10 Cent gekostet hat. 
Dann dürfte es wohl futsch sein für mich.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (20. Januar 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich habe es damals direkt bei GfWL gekauft, da es nur 10 Cent gekostet hat.
> Dann dürfte es wohl futsch sein für mich.


 
Ich auch. Schätze mal, dass man es durch die Abschaltung des Marktplatzes nicht mehr neu herunterladen kann. Soweit ich mich erinnere, gab es sonst keine Online-Pflicht-Anbindung an GFWL bei Age of Empries 3.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Januar 2014)

Bei manchen Spielen gestattet es GFWL ja ein Offline-Konto anzulegen. Die würden dann wohl auch noch laufen, selbst wenn GFWL abgeschaltet ist. Bei Spielen bei denen es aber nicht so ist und die nicht gepatcht werden, die wären dann selbst legal nicht mehr im SP spielbar. Dann hätten wir die ersten Fälle, in denen durch DRM Spiele selbst im Einzelspieler nicht mehr spielbar wären.
Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass es soweit kommt.


----------



## golani79 (20. Januar 2014)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Link zur Joystiq-Originalmeldung ist ja im Artikel - und Dark Souls war in der Liste. Mir ist nur Bulletstorm entgangen.


 
Ich weiß, dass der Link im Artikel ist - hab ich ja auch geschrieben.
Hab den nur nochmal hier reingesetzt, weil einige halt Fragen gestellt haben, die durch einen Klick auf den Link beantwortet worden wären 

Und Dark Souls hab ich eigentlich nur erwähnt, weil danach gefragt wurde - wenns schon in der Liste war, sorry.


----------



## Chaz0r (20. Januar 2014)

GTA 4 wird denke ich entkoppelt, wenn es kein GTA 5 in nächster Zeit für PC geben wird. Sollte GTA 5 vor dem Ende von GfWL erscheinen, wird es wohl untergehen.

Bei Dark Souls sehe ich auch schwarz. Eben weil vorher Teil 2 erscheint. Ich mein, wenn Teil 2 gut genug wird, wärs vielleicht noch verschmerzbar. Wenn Teil 2 aber n Flop wird, wärs extrem schade, Ist einfach n Spiel, was jeder zumindest probiert haben sollte. Dann wird man bestimmt noch zum Crack gezwungen.


----------



## jcc7eq (20. Januar 2014)

Und genau deshalb ist DRM zu verteufeln!


----------



## PcJuenger (20. Januar 2014)

Aber Dark Souls kann man doch mit einem Offlinekonto spielen, ich habe noch nie meinen Code irgendwo hingeschickt. Nur der MP wäre dann halt nicht mehr spielbar.


----------



## ClaudeDidier (20. Januar 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Aber Dark Souls kann man doch mit einem Offlinekonto spielen, ich habe noch nie meinen Code irgendwo hingeschickt. Nur der MP wäre dann halt nicht mehr spielbar.



 Dark Souls ist von den noch ungeklärten Spielen auch das, von dem ich zumindest einen weiter spielbaren Singleplayer erhoffen würde. Ich habe es bisher zugegebenermaßen noch nicht ausprobiert, obwohl ich das Spiel gekauft habe - aber ich habe da so viele 
Wäre prima, wenn es so wäre wie Du es schreibst...

Dark Souls ist dabei auch ein gutes Besipiel für mein Unverständnis zur ganzen GfWL-Sache. Es stellt ja eines der letzten Spiele mit diesem Client dar und es ärgert mich dahingehend schon, dass Microsoft anscheinend ohne große Absprache mit Drittanbietern die Entscheidung zum kompletten Abschalten getroffen hat. Zumindest hätte es auch aus diesem Haus zu offen kommunizierten Überlegungen zu Möglichkeiten des Entfernens des Clientzwnges geben können (für mich auch müssen). Ein eigenes Spiel so unspielbar werden zu lassen oder demnächst abzuschalten (siehe AoE Online) ist eine Sache, andere Anbieter nun mitzureißen oder zu durchaus kostenden Eigenlösungen zu zwingen, die andere.


----------



## PcJuenger (20. Januar 2014)

Wie gesagt, ich spiele es, seitdem ich es habe, komplett mit Offlineaccount. Der war noch nie online 
Es kommt auch immer die Meldung, dass die Verbindung zu GfwL wegen Offacc nicht hergestellt werden kann und das Spiel deshalb im Offlinemodus startet


----------



## xxsilencexx (20. Januar 2014)

Das ist eine riesen Sauerei!
So etwas ohne jegliche Absprache einfach durch zu ziehen, kann einfach nicht sein! 
Die Spieler werden somit schon fast gezwungen sich irgendwelche Multiplayer Cracks etc runterzuladen und es kann im Endeffekt keinem Verübelt werden! Ich unterstütze sowas in jeder Hinsicht, wenn es aus solchen Gründen passiert!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. Januar 2014)

xxsilencexx schrieb:


> Das ist eine riesen Sauerei!
> So etwas ohne jegliche Absprache einfach durch zu ziehen, kann einfach nicht sein!
> Die Spieler werden somit schon fast gezwungen sich irgendwelche Multiplayer Cracks etc runterzuladen und es kann im Endeffekt keinem Verübelt werden! Ich unterstütze sowas in jeder Hinsicht, wenn es aus solchen Gründen passiert!


 
Was für eine Sauerei?
MS hat es doch angekündigt seinen Service abzuschalten. Viele Entwickler arbeiten doch imo daran GfWL aus den Spielen zu entfernen. Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich ein Großteil der Spiele besitzt entweder gar keinen Multiplayer oder dieser wird kaum noch gespielt, daher offline kann man alle Spiele bertreiben, sofern man den Key registriert hat. Streitpunkte könnte es bei Retailkäufern geben, die besagte Spiele nach Abschaltung des Services aktivieren wollen und keinen Server erreichen, dafür werden die Patches benötigt.


----------



## hawkytonk (20. Januar 2014)

@Shadow_Man: Nur, sofern mich meine Erinnerung nicht trügt: 
Die Erstellung eines Offline-Kontos ist nur dann möglich, wenn auf dem Rechner keinerlei Online-Konto entdeckt wird. Selbst ein nicht mehr funktionierendes Online-Konto verhindert die Erstellung. Z. B. das Szenario: Der furchtbar versteckte XLive-Ordner (sammt darin gespeicherten GfwL-Profilen) ist weg. 

Und bei Spielen wie denen der Batman Arkham -Reihe (Asylum und City) ist es besonders ärgerlich, wenn der Spielstand (Online) nicht fortgeführt werden kann. Hinzu kommt das sowieso schon leidige Thema eines bei mir nicht mehr korrekt funktionierenden Batman Arkham City. (DLC-Aktivierung und das Speichern. Kotz.. )

Wenn die Herrschaften bei Microsoft & Co. meinen, dass sie einem DRM aufzwingen müssen: Nach Berücksichtigung aller Vor- und Nachteile habe ich so etwas in Kauf genommen. 
Doch ist der Lebenszyklus dieser für meine gekauften Spiele notwendige Software beendet, erwarte ich nicht nur, sondern verlange, dass der dafür verantwortliche Inverkehrbringer & Dienstleister (damit seid ihr gemeint, Microsoft) für Mittel & Wege sorgt, seine Software von meinem Produkt zu lösen. Es kann nicht angehen, dass Microsoft die Dritthersteller (Spieleanbieter) mit der Problematik alleine sitzen lässt.


----------



## leckmuschel (20. Januar 2014)

es gibt doch von windows live eine datei, die man runterladen kann und dann funzt das ganze offline. d.h. ohne direkt einen offlineaccount zu erstellen. habs im oktober mit fallout 3 so gehabt, hat gefunzt. somit bietet windows live bereits eine lösung.


----------



## billy336 (20. Januar 2014)

wtf dirt 2?? O.O dann sollen sie die games wenigstens als "abandonware freigeben" sodass man wenigstens die version auf einschlägigen seiten legal verwenden darf -.-


----------



## Monalye (21. Januar 2014)

Danke für den Hinweiß, das man Batman-Arkham Asylum Goty nun auch freischalten kann, hab' es gerade versucht und hat geklappt 

Super Liste

Edit: @ hawkytonk: Wer von South Park ist das bitte auf deinem Avatar-Bild? Sieht etwas aus wie Stan ohne Mütze?


----------



## Worrel (21. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Edit: @ hawkytonk: Wer von South Park ist das bitte auf deinem Avatar-Bild? Sieht etwas aus wie Stan ohne Mütze?


 Keiner: Create Avatar - South Park Studios


----------



## Datamind (21. Januar 2014)

Ein schönes Vorzeigebeispiel, was bei diesem ganzen online Mist mit euren Spielen passieren könnte... M$ freut es sicherlich wenn GFWL nicht mehr existiert, erst haben wollen den Mist und jetzt neeee doch nicht mehr...*lol*

Was die Spieler können nicht mehr Spielen? Tja, die haben jetzt auch genug gespielt mit Windows Live... holt euch eine Horstbox wenn ihr weiter spielen wollt *g*

Wie gut, dass es eine Cracker Szene gibt die NOCH für den Spieler eine lauffähige Variante bereitstellt. Auf die Jungs ist irgendwie immer Verlass, die wollen auch kein Geld haben dafür. Passende Dateien gibt es jetzt schon, aber leider nicht vom Hersteller...


----------



## Atuan (21. Januar 2014)

billy336 schrieb:


> wtf dirt 2?? O.O dann sollen sie die games wenigstens als "abandonware freigeben" sodass man wenigstens die version auf einschlägigen seiten legal verwenden darf -.-


 
Sorry, wenn ich mich jetzt ein wenig über dich lustig mache, aber du hast es dir redlich verdient  Rennst hier seit Jahren durchs Forum, als heiliger DRM-Kreuzritter, freust dich über jeden Fetzen DRM, weil er die Raubkopierer ja am Spielen hindert, feierst gewaltig einen aufs Diablo 3 Always-On-System ab... Und nu? "_Mimimi, Dirt 2, mimimi..._" Sorry, aber das geschieht dir sowas von recht. Da hast du dein DRM, das ehrliche Käufer ja überhaupt nicht zu interessieren braucht, weil es ja nur gegen Raubkopierer geht  Von tiefstem Herzen: Friss das!

ps. Es gibt keine "Abandonware". Abandonware ist ein frei erfundener Begriff für Software, die nicht mehr legal zu erwerben ist. Auf "einschlägigen Seiten" wird dies als Rechtfertigung dafür genutzt, diese Software als Raubkopie anzubieten. Legal ist daran gar nichts! Legal ist nur, wenn ein Publisher sein Produkt zur Freeware macht, wodurch es eben... nun ja... Freeware wird und nicht Abandonware.

pps. Sorry, aber ich feier gerade so darauf ab, dass du endlich mal die negativen Seiten von DRM zu spüren bekommst  Mein Tag ist echt gerettet! Ein gelungener Schlag gegen Raubkopierer... Herrlich. Nenn mich ruhig gehässig, schäbig, schadenfroh, niederträchtig, ... Mir schnuppe. Mich freuts. Insbesondere deshalb, weil hier nicht irgendwer Pleite gegangen ist. Hier ist das DRM-System des Anbieters betroffen, der von allen DRM-Anbietern die meiste Kohle hat! Microsoft könnte sich ohne weiteres ein kleines Stückchen Platz auf einem Server leisten, der zumindest weiterhin die Aktivierung der GfWL-Titel übernimmt. Das kostet nun wirklich gar nichts... Das könnten sogar wir uns leisten! Zumal GfWL und Xbox Live ja eh zusammenhängen und Xbox Live ja weiterhin bestehen bleibt. Aber nein, der stinkreiche Laden stellt das System einfach komplett ab. Spiele unbrauchbar, fertig. Und das von Microsoft!


----------



## MichaelG (21. Januar 2014)

Es würde einfach ein Patch für GfWL langen, der die Software offline setzt, die Programme aber weiterhin funktionieren. Wo ist das Problem ? Aber das ist wohl nur von wenigen Publishern und auch nicht von MS gewollt.


----------



## Nekator (21. Januar 2014)

Wo habt ihr die Info her, dass Fallout 3 es entfernt hat? Startet noch immer mit GfW.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Januar 2014)

Habs noch nicht probiert aber vielleicht mußt Du bei Steam den Code von F3 eingeben, damit Fallout via Steam startet ?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es würde einfach ein Patch für GfWL langen, der die Software offline setzt, die Programme aber weiterhin funktionieren. Wo ist das Problem ? Aber das ist wohl nur von wenigen Publishern und auch nicht von MS gewollt.


 
Die meisten GfWL-Spiele dürften offline auch weiterhin funktionieren. Ich weiß z.B. dass Arkam Asylum komplett offline gespielt werden kann. Man muss zwar GfWL installieren aber nicht mit dem Internet verbinden, wenn man sich einen Offline-Account anlegt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Januar 2014)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> @Shadow_Man: Nur, sofern mich meine Erinnerung nicht trügt:
> Die  Erstellung eines Offline-Kontos ist nur dann möglich, wenn auf dem  Rechner keinerlei Online-Konto entdeckt wird. Selbst ein nicht mehr  funktionierendes Online-Konto verhindert die Erstellung.


Das ist nicht richtig. Man kann Problemlos Offline- und Online-Konten auf einem Rechner haben, beim Einloggen kann man dann wählen.


----------



## Galaxy72 (23. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Habs noch nicht probiert aber vielleicht mußt Du bei Steam den Code von F3 eingeben, damit Fallout via Steam startet ?


 
Ich hab das gestern mal versucht und wollt mein Fallout 3 GotY bei Steam aktivieren aber leider funktionierte das (noch?!) nicht. Nach der Eingabe der SN kam die Meldung "ungültiger Produktschlüssel".


----------



## golani79 (23. Januar 2014)

Galaxy72 schrieb:


> Ich hab das gestern mal versucht und wollt mein Fallout 3 GotY bei Steam aktivieren aber leider funktionierte das (noch?!) nicht. Nach der Eingabe der SN kam die Meldung "ungültiger Produktschlüssel".


 
Kann sein, dass das noch ein wenig dauert - war bei Batman auch so.
Zuerst wurden die Steamversionen umgestellt und später erst konnte man Retailversionen aktivieren.


----------



## shippy74 (23. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei manchen Spielen gestattet es GFWL ja ein Offline-Konto anzulegen. Die würden dann wohl auch noch laufen, selbst wenn GFWL abgeschaltet ist. Bei Spielen bei denen es aber nicht so ist und die nicht gepatcht werden, die wären dann selbst legal nicht mehr im SP spielbar. Dann hätten wir die ersten Fälle, in denen durch DRM Spiele selbst im Einzelspieler nicht mehr spielbar wären.
> Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass es soweit kommt.



Also Patches bekommst du zum großen Teil auch OHNE GFWL, ich bin hier fündig geworden.
Patch Download Archive B

Nur das Aktivieren ist dann so ne Sache, kann ja nicht angehen das ich mir ein Original Spiel kaufe und dann einen Crack suchen muss, gerade bei den Operation Flashpoint Spielen regt mich das enorm auf.
Aber da sieht man gerade wie abhängig man sich von so einer Plattform gemacht hat, die schalten ab und man muss hoffen das der Entwickler gnädig ist und einen Patch nachliefert. Da sollte man ernsthaft mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Worrel (23. Januar 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Also Patches bekommst du zum großen Teil auch OHNE GFWL, ich bin hier fündig geworden.
> Patch Download Archive B


Ähm ... es geht um die Patches, die GfWL entfernen. Wenn die nicht entwickelt werden, kann man die auch nicht downloaden.


----------



## shippy74 (23. Januar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ähm ... es geht um die Patches, die GfWL entfernen. Wenn die nicht entwickelt werden, kann man die auch nicht downloaden.



Das ist richtig , nur wenn du dir nen Crack laden würdest (Theorie) was natürlich nie einer machen würde da alle 100% Anständig sind, dann könnte man wenigstens die Aktuelle Version in der Theorie Spielen. Klar ist nicht 100% legal und macht ja auch keiner,aber ich wollte es nur mal zur Sprache bringen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass das noch ein wenig dauert - war bei Batman auch so.
> Zuerst wurden die Steamversionen umgestellt und später erst konnte man Retailversionen aktivieren.


 
Bei mir geht das bis heute immer noch nicht, dass ich Batman Arkham Asylum auf Steam aktivieren kann


----------



## golani79 (24. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei mir geht das bis heute immer noch nicht, dass ich Batman Arkham Asylum auf Steam aktivieren kann


 
Schreib mal an den Warner Brothers Support - dann bekommst wahrscheinlich nen Key.
support@wbgames.com

Habe für Arkham City auch einen bekommen, weils länger nicht funktioniert hat.
Musst denen dann wahrscheinlich nur Bilder von den Datenträgern, Verpackung etc. schicken.


----------

